# Epic Pass 2009 / 2010



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump... anybody in Colorado know anything about season passes?


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

i live in WI and i bought the pass this year. its definitely worth it, season passes for one hill(and i do mean hill) here cost almost as much as season passes to several mountains would for you. buy it.


----------



## BigC_ 13 (Dec 28, 2008)

you cant go wrong for 4 seasons passes for 579.
Up here a seasons pass to our only half decent resort is $750 a year, i would kill for a deal like that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

By far the best deal.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

That's a good deal, we get anal rapage for seasons passes up here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

all my buddies in denver have the epic pass. without a doubt the best pow for your buck - probably in the whole country. we dont have shit like that here out east.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

Colorado Pass

information about all 3 passes


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

paid $630 for an Epic Pass for 08/09 around Thanksgiving.

It's definitely worth it considering it costs $90 for full-day at all the places on the pass except A-Basin (which is $65)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

hehe here in tahoe it's all about the college passes.

200$ for Sierra-at-tahoe and Northstar 

it's awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

BigC_ 13 said:


> you cant go wrong for 4 seasons passes for 579.


it's more like *6* season passes.

the epic pass gives you unlimited, unrestricted access (i.e. no blackout dates) at vail, beaver creek, breckenridge, keystone, heavenly and a-basin.

that's the equivalent of just less than 6 one-day tickets at vail for unlimited access to 6 mountains all season. it's an incredible deal.

alasdair


----------

